# Sw 6906



## ruger2u (Sep 12, 2008)

Just picked up a SW 6906 and wow, what a great handgun.
Great for CCW and shoots right on the money !!

My question is about replacing the handgrips.
I put a Houge slipon grip on it , but moves around a little.
Is replacing the actual handgrips a simple process ?

I looked on the net but could not find a diagram for replacing the grips.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It's not a big deal to change grips on that..If I remember right the screw is near the bottom of the grip behind the mag well.

You say you put a handall on it? those usually wont slip as long as they go on dry.

Midway has grips that will fit that gun. Really anywhere that has grips for a 5904 or 5906 will fit it.


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello,
There should be a little pin in the bottom back of the grips. Punch that baby out and pull out the grips. Slide the new ones in, replace the pin and your good to go.
Man, Hogues on the 6906 is gonna fatten that baby up. You don't mind all that grip width for carry?
Take care


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

Hogue makes a good replacement


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It's not a big deal to change grips on that..If I remember right the screw is near the bottom of the grip behind the mag well.
> 
> You say you put a handall on it? those usually wont slip as long as they go on dry.
> 
> Midway has grips that will fit that gun. Really anywhere that has grips for a 5904 or 5906 will fit it.


Grips for the 5904/06 will not fit the 6906. The 6906 has a shorter compact grip than does the 59 series which is full size. You can get hogue grips for the 6906 just about anywhere or you can find them online at Midway USA or buy directly from Hogue's online store, Midway even has the factory orrigional grips in stock for the 6906.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

You can still get the grips from S&W at a reasonable price if the factory ones are satisfactory to you....


----------

